# [PC Mark 7] Eure Punkte?!



## alm0st (12. Mai 2011)

Seit heute ist der neue PC Mark 7 verfügbar - wie viele Punkte schafft ihr? Bitte nur mit Link! 

Ich fang mal an: 4120 Punkte - Result

i7 920 @ 3.6 Ghz


----------



## Joker4Life (12. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis  Result


----------



## koe80 (12. Mai 2011)

2718 punkte 
3,8 ghz phenom II 965
6950 @ 6970

Result


der phenom ist echt ne lahme ente.

bully ich komme.


----------



## sonnenvogel (12. Mai 2011)

Warum lahme Ente ?       


Result


----------



## derP4computer (12. Mai 2011)

Quak, quak, quak ..............  Result: Score                1811 PCMarks


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Mai 2011)

koe80 schrieb:


> 2718 punkte
> 3,8 ghz phenom II 965
> 6950 @ 6970
> 
> ...


 

Versteh ich nicht das es bei dir so wenig Punkte sind, ich komme bei mir auf 3901


----------



## koe80 (12. Mai 2011)

dies liegt höst wahrscheinlich an deiner ssd.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Mai 2011)

Die hohe Punktzahl liegt an der SSD Leute 

Hier mit meine Ergebnisse. System wie unten (außer, dass noch ne 6850 drin ist, an der 580 wird noch gearbeitet  ).

Result


----------



## (@ze) (12. Mai 2011)

SSD hin oder her,

aber wie erklärt ihr DAS ?


----------



## DerPate26 (12. Mai 2011)

@(@ze)

Das gleiche problem habe ich auch. Mit meiner Hardware, signatur ist nicht Aktuell. Habe ich 3354 Punkte Result und Das mit nem Intel Core i7-2600K kein OC. Schon komisch, wer weiß was da los is, mit dem PCMark 7


----------



## Deadrevils (12. Mai 2011)

Result


.........


----------



## Vaykir (12. Mai 2011)

(@ze) schrieb:


> SSD hin oder her,
> 
> aber wie erklärt ihr DAS ?


 
hattest nen spiel im hintergrund laufen?
sind ja nur die test so bescheiden, wo die grafikkarte arbeiten muss.


----------



## (@ze) (12. Mai 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nur Windows 7 und kein Vista? Ich meine, selbst viele Treiber sind zwischen den beiden kompatibel und alles, warum soll der PCMark 7 da nicht laufen?


 
Das schrieb er im Hauptfred, und ich benutze eben auch noch Vista. Übelst auffällig sind meine Ergebnisse vom Video Playback & Trans. , der Rest passt ja eigentlich.


@Vaykir: Nein, PCmurks installiert, neugestartet und dann das.


----------



## frankie36 (12. Mai 2011)

Result

Bin derzeit mit nur  einer Karte unterwegs...

mfg


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2011)

meine alte Gurke von 2008 schafft 

Result

und Lappi

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/7364

@(@ze)

installiere mal das vielleicht ist an deiner Installation was unvollständig

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Visual-C-2010-Express_24081894.html

@Deadrevils

der Bench ist wohl mal wieder Pro Intel, mein Q6600@3GHz müsste langsamer sein ,na ja Wayne^^


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie ist da etwas mit dem Takt der Grafikkarte falsch.
Result


----------



## alm0st (12. Mai 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist da etwas mit dem Takt der Grafikkarte falsch.
> Result



Sieht einfach nach IDLE Takt aus


----------



## ad_ (12. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meins: Result 

Kann man mal sehen was ne SSD so ausmacht...


----------



## r|sen_ (12. Mai 2011)

So ich auch mal.. hier mein Result:

Result


----------



## DrSin (13. Mai 2011)

OCh ja....

4374 PCMarks

i5 2500k @ Stock, 5870 @ 970

X25-M

Result


----------



## r|sen_ (13. Mai 2011)

@DrSin 

is ja "fast" n ähnliches Sys, wie kommt n da der Unterschied zustande...? Ahn ich eh nicht, warum ich hier soweit vorne liege..


----------



## aydogmus (13. Mai 2011)

intel Core i7 2600K / 3.4 GHz processor
Mark7 punkte: 3460

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/14266


----------



## facehugger (13. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage zum Thema: ich komme erst gar nicht zum 2. Grafiktest. Nach dem Video (wo sich die Autos tummeln) tut sich gar nichts und ich hänge und hänge in der Warteschleife. Die Festplatte arbeitet zwar, aber der Bench startet nicht. Woran könnte es liegen? Sonst funzen alle anderen Benches (Vantage, 3DMark11, 3DMark06, Heaven) und Games ohne Probleme...

Gruß


----------



## r|sen_ (13. Mai 2011)

naja ich glaub das geht sonst "linear" die DX11 tests usw. aber die gehen ja in der Freeversion nicht..


----------



## DC1984 (13. Mai 2011)

*4660*

i5 2500k @ 4GHz
GTX 570 @ Stock
8GB DDR3 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1
Intel Postville 80GB


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2011)

Beschwert euch mal alle nicht, bei mir läuft der überhaupt nicht^^ Einfach Result 0P


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2011)

Hmm mal ein Test ....Result

Da geht bestimmt noch was


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. Mai 2011)

warum hab ich so ein mieses ergebnis??

Result


----------



## nepi (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal mein Ergebnis:     Result


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Beschwert euch mal alle nicht, bei mir läuft der überhaupt nicht^^ Einfach Result 0P


 
schlechte voraussetzungen für ne bench session


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2011)

@ Nepi 
Hmm ....ich glaub ich teste auch mal mit SB 

Aber so langsam wirds .....Result


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Mai 2011)

Result
4499
allerdings mit allen Hintergrund Programmen (Icq, Firefox, Winamp (musik gehört), msn, skype, Imvu, xfire, und und und...)
nebenbei hab ich auch gechattet ^^ naja


----------



## Pumpi (13. Mai 2011)

5577 Punkte

Die SSD läuft wie ne Eins 

Der Rest Idlet quasi vor sich hin.

Result


----------



## sascha-koepke (17. Mai 2011)

hey ihr hier habt ihr mal meine punkte 
http://3dmark.com/pcm7/20616;jsessi...pcm7/20616?key=9Y2pMwr8ruX5Utr2EJaj3fs0NJxtWC


----------



## alm0st (18. Mai 2011)

CPU auf 4 Ghz übertakten hat bei mir satte 38 Punkte mehr gebracht


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2011)

2555 PCMarks
5870 @ Stock PIIX6 1090T @ 3,4 Ghz.


----------



## falloutboy (7. Juni 2011)

Result


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juni 2011)

4697

Naja , hätte mehr erwartet .


----------



## Luemmel (15. Juni 2011)

Hier denn nun auch mal:

3902 Punkte


----------



## Lubio 07 (18. Juni 2011)

3782 Punkte

i5 2500T 3,2GHz 
GTX 460 1GB 780MHz

Wird die Festplatte auch mitbewertet?


----------



## MasterSax (19. Juni 2011)

Result


4081 PCMarks  so wenig nur wasn da los -,-


----------



## darkycold (19. Juni 2011)

Result

2582

Naja,.. Ist ja auch schon etwas älter der Rechner.
Nur find ich die System storage nicht wirklich gut..

Ich glaub man brauch einfach ne SSD


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Juni 2011)

Mein "momentanes" Zweitsys. macht ja fast mehr points als mein Hauptrechner ... 

C2Q 9550
GTX280
Samsung F1 320GB

2485points

Result


----------



## X Broster (26. Juni 2011)

i5 2500k
HD 5870
510 Series

4653 Points.

Result


----------



## ZappendusteR (1. Juli 2011)

4735 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (3. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Nepi
> Hmm ....ich glaub ich teste auch mal mit SB
> 
> Aber so langsam wirds .....Result



Alle haben gelacht, zu Anfang, über die SSd, du auch ?

Warum kommt da nicht's mehr ? Warum kommt da nichts richtiges @ dein eigenen angepinnten Thread @ PCI hin oder her ?

Mau, Mau, Mau. Für einen WM nicht würdig !!!


----------



## MasterSax (5. Juli 2011)

4249 PCMarks


----------



## Calerian (13. September 2011)

Result
Kann mir jemand (gerne per PN um den Thread nich zu "verunstalten") sagen wie ich mein System noch verbessern kann?
Habe dieses mal erste Erfahrungen mit Benchmarks gemacht und kann damit noch nicht ganz so viel anfangen was ich allerdings
weiss ist dass die GraKa weg muss, die is auch nur als Übergang gedacht und wird durch eine Gainward GeForce GTX 560ti PHANTOM
ausgetauscht.
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

5296

Nice!
Vorgestern warens nur um die 3,5k ... die SSD reisst richtig was raus 

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/157735?show_ads=true&page=/pcm7/157735?key=VP0DdwyJ86DTnXmATa6KQEqpn5Sdf3


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

4208 ,vielleicht wenn ich mal wieder formatiere noch ein versuch(win7 64bit).

HIER DER SCORE MIT WINDOWS 8! 4860 PCmarks!!!

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: 4860 PCMarks

Da hab ich erstmal selbst blöd geschaut und nochmal gebencht,was mit einem billigrechner doch so geht ....

Windows Performance index! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das sich richtig entwickelt wird gehts rund ,das nutzt die threads einer cpu auch viel öfter,in jeder arbeitssicht ist die Performance also bis jetzt stark gesteigert,was es für spiele bringen wird muss sich noch 
zeigen,ich kann mir vorstellen das neue open world rollenspiele dann eine viel detailliertere spielwelt während des laufens nachladen könnten ohne dabei ständig ladepausen zu brauchen.

Wenn die den feinschliff bis zum release hinbiegen zieh ich Windows 8 sogar Aplle osx Leopard vor zum darauf arbeiten ... WINDOWS 8 IST SAUSCHNELL!


----------



## GBoos (16. September 2011)

Test mit nur 4Ghx, 8GB Alltags-Ram auf WinServer2008R2SP1x64

Versuch 1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuch 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test mit 4.8Ghx, 8GB Alltags-Ram auf WinServer2008R2SP1x64 mit GPU mod

Versuch 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markimark (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo!!!!! Verstehe ich da was nicht oder ist mein PC noch viel, viel schlechter als ich vermutet habe? Dieses Benchmark Zeugs ist völlig neu für mich. Ja, ich habe das schon gehört aber mich erst jetzt wirklich damit befasst. I nutze die "Free Version" und habe heute meinen ersten Benchmark Test gemacht.
Ergebnis: 352 PCMarks
http://3dmark.com/pcm7/243899

Wenn ich Eure Zahlen hier sehe kann das doch nur ein Witz sein, oder? Kann mal Jemand mit Ahnung in mein Ergebnis schauen und mir sagen was denn so grottenschlecht an meinem PC ist?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Cheers


----------



## nepi (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
mal mein Ergebnis: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: 5556 PCMarks


----------



## ProNoob (26. Juli 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2400 Processor,MSI P67A-GD65 (MS-7681) score: 3045 PCMarks

Könnte ne SSD vertragen


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. August 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758) score: 5032 PCMarks


----------



## Nostrex (13. August 2012)

2578 Punkte ..
Kann doch echt nicht sein.. ^^
Scheiß AMD xD


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. August 2012)

Nostrex schrieb:


> 2578 Punkte ..
> Kann doch echt nicht sein.. ^^
> Scheiß AMD xD


 
Schimpf nich gleich auf AMD 
Ne SSD haut ne Menge Punkte raus ...


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2012)

3820 Punkte

X6 @3,375 GHz
GTX 560 TI @900 MHz
C300 128 GB


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. September 2012)

Hier mal mein Ergebnisse: Einmal mit OC -->> RESULT
                                  Ohne OC        -->> RESULT

Warum schafft Pumpi mit seiner GTX 480 über 5500 Punkte kommt mir bisschen viel vor 
Eine Rangliste wäre auch was schönes
Kümmert sich hier keiner mehr um den Thread ?


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Dezember 2012)

PCMark suite: - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: 5786 PCMarks


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

4957 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2012)

UPDATE:

5517 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. Februar 2013)

pcmark7 punkte : 5398 Link


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Februar 2013)

Ganz knappe 3000points mit nem 955BE+HD6570

AMD Radeon HD 6570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair III Formula score: 2998 PCMarks


----------



## Nip (13. März 2013)

5830 
Hatte mir von einer 690 auch mehr erwartet !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frader (27. Mai 2013)

5649

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: 5649 PCMarks


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2013)

Nip schrieb:


> 5830
> Hatte mir von einer 690 auch mehr erwartet !
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, PC Mark unterstützt kein SLI. Jedenfalls war bei mir eine GPU immer deutlich kühler als die andere 

--> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-I DELUXE score: 6763 PCMarks


----------



## Ostsee73 (8. Juni 2013)

so siehts bei mir aus.--

alles mit standarteinstellungen

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: 5490 PCMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Juni 2013)

Mein "KüchenPC" mit Dualcore Sandy und passiv gekühlter HD6570!
... schlägt sich gar nicht so schlecht 

AMD Radeon HD 6570 video card benchmark result - Intel Pentium G620 Processor,ASRock B75 Pro3-M score: 3233 PCMarks


Und nochmal meine Spielekiste hinzugefügt ... 
*5861points*
http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/647811


----------



## Horilein (22. Juni 2013)

4910 | Horilein | Win 7 x64 | i5-2550K @ Stock | 12GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1000MHz/1400MHz | Luft | AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2550K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX score: 4910 PCMarks


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2013)

UPDATE:

6278 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-3770K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041MHz (Boost)/1562MHz | Luft | Link.


----------



## Horilein (29. Juni 2013)

5439 | Horilein | Win 7 x64 | i5-2550K@4,3GHz | 12GB DDR3 @  9-9-9-28 2T | HD 7950@1100/1575MHz | Luft | Klick


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein 4670k auf einem H87 Board.

7132 | 45thFuchs | i5-4670K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Gtx 660ti @ 1290/3685MHz |Link


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. August 2013)

Hier mal i3-3220 auf nen B75-Board mit GTx560Ti 
*4340points*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-3220,ASRock B75 Pro3-M


----------



## Marc_i_Marc (7. September 2013)

Laptop: 3088 Punkte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2430M Processor,LENOVO Base Board Product Name Cinebench: CPU:2,66 Open GL: 29,18

Kiste: 6296 Punkte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M51AC  cinebench: CPU:7,9, Open GL: 70,77


PC: Intel i7 4770, 12gb ram (1600mhz), asus gtx 660, sandisk extrem ssd (2*120gb), Chieftec WS-Gehäuse |Geplant: +12gb ram (für Virtualisierung) Asus ROG Raidr 240gb, wenn verfügbar gtx 870-880

Laptop (lenovo ideapad y570): Intel i5 2430m, 8gb ddr3, gt555m, 500gb hdd   | geplant: msata ssd 240gb (Tipps?? MLC,schnell, möpgl. günstig)

Server: Intel C2D, 3gb ddr3, 5tb HDD, 64gb ssd (Samsung 830)


----------



## tehrob (2. Oktober 2013)

5365 mit einer 8800 gtgs @ stock gut? 

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5680,EVGA EVGA Classified SR-2


mfg rob


----------



## energienudel (13. Dezember 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79
4845
Kommt mir ein bisschen niedrig vor.

Edit:
laptop (Intel HD Graphics 3000 Mobile(1x) and Intel Core i7-2620M Processor)
http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/758587
3910


----------



## Summersun69 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein Ergebnis. HP Envy Dv6 7202 EG CPU I Core 7 3630QM 2,4 Ghz 16 GB RAM SSD Samsung 840 Basic Nivida GeForce  GT 630M Win 8.1 64 Bit


----------



## Summersun69 (22. Dezember 2013)

energienudel schrieb:


> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79
> 4845
> Kommt mir ein bisschen niedrig vor.
> 
> ...


 
Keine SSD?? Ist aber ein guter Wert. Schaue Dir doch mal die anderen Ergebnisse hier an.


----------



## energienudel (24. Dezember 2013)

Doch, die corsair (und auch die toshiba) muessten eigentlich welche sein.
Hab mir nahezu alle Ergebnisse hier angeschaut, aber der Vergleich ist etwas tricky. Weil man dazu ad hoc oder nach einiger Suche ueber Parameter verfuegen muesste, was wie gut ist, bzw. was besser ist, etc.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub die Festplatte hat den grössten Einfluss ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair III Formula


----------

